# Who has plowed with backup cameras?



## Plow More (May 26, 2009)

I am thinking about adding one to help see what I a, getting myself into, on my flatbed it would probably need to be mounted near the licence plate, my main concern is it getting covered in snow/slush while driving on public roads.


----------



## bighornjd (Oct 23, 2009)

I would also think the salt spray and slush would make it useless. I'm a firm believer that a good operator pays attention to whats around him and knows how to use mirrors so it shouldnt be needed. Makes me sick seeing all this new technology like backup cameras, park assist, blind spot alerts and the like. I mean I guess it can be a good thing but sheesh don't they teach people to actually DRIVE anymore and not just hold the wheel? I see people all the time who seem to never look in their mirrors and when they do I don't think they understand what they are looking at anyway. I suppose its just a sign of the times and the truck driver in me coming out but people have been safely running vehicles and equipment for years without all this fancy stuff. I don't have a problem with added safety features like a backup camera as an aid, but I see WAY too many people dependent on that stuff and the one time it doesnt work or they don't have it they are totally lost and an accident waiting to happen. I guess Im old school. Give me a decent set of mirrors and tell me that tractor trailer wont fit in there and I'll prove ya wrong...


----------



## Wilnip (Oct 4, 2011)

Don't waste your money. It will get covered just by plowing. Remember what your tailgate looks like after plowing? All the snow will stick to it.


----------



## Plow More (May 26, 2009)

Plow More;1488813 said:


> ...on my flatbed it would probably need to be mounted near the licence plate,





Wilnip;1488866 said:


> Remember what your tailgate looks like after plowing?


No, no I dont


----------



## vmj (Nov 17, 2008)

I have had one for three years now... I do agree with BIGHORNJD!! I DO NOT back up useing IT!!! I use it it just as a way to see how close i am to loading docks and such not to bend up the sander.. 
Yes it does get covered up going from lot to lot, My shovel boy (lol) cleans it off when he gets out to shovel!! I do know that they sell heated cameras for this reason.


----------



## Plow More (May 26, 2009)

I can see fine with my tow mirrors, I was thinking of going with one so I could have a better idea EXACTLY how far I am from something


----------



## forbidden (Dec 22, 2010)

Have had one in my F350 for 5 years now, would not go without it. Yes it gets covered in snow/slush but get out and clean it. What harm is another device to give you even more assurance? Makes trailer attachment a snap as well for those that are new to it. 

This year our sander gets one added to both the inside of the sanding box and outside to view the spinner while backing up. 

After selling and installing cameras for so many years and not using one myself, I ordered a truck standard with it back in 08. I would not go without it on any truck in the future. A enterprising individual can wire it into any screen and integrate ipod, gps, dvd etc into it as well.


----------



## Plow More (May 26, 2009)

Although i like to get close to things such as a rack of skis so i will need a heavy duty camera to hold up


----------



## Joe D (Oct 2, 2005)

They are key to getting close to things but your not going to back across a lot with one.


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

There's one strong point that can't be disputed.No need for backup lights! I have two cameras mounted on big magnets that I can position wherever I want.They get no more dirty than my mirrors.It' amazing how it can be pitch dark and the monitor looks like midday.


----------



## PhilFromErie (Jun 29, 2009)

I had one on my F-450, I plowed a mall at the time and when it was busy people would zip right in behind where you could hardly see them. Not saying that I would have been backing into cars on the regular, but it was nice to have.


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

This is humorous. 

Obviously the naysayers haven't ever used one while plowing. Or salting. 

#1 Yes, they get covered. Jump out once in awhile and clean it off. I usually do it when reloading with salt.
#2 Yes, I use my mirrors for backing up. Yes, I am aware of my surroundings. Yes, I was taught to drive as well as operate. But this does not prevent the other morons out there that will walk behind you; try to sneak in a driveway or parking space behind you; or pull right up to your bumper while plowing or salting and ignoring the blinkie lights on the trucks. The camera is for the others safety, not mine. 
#3 A backup camera is around $500, for a good one anyways. My deductible is $500 also. So if that camera prevents one incident, it has paid for itself. If that camera prevents one person from getting run over--God forbid--it saves a whole lot more mentally, financially and time. 

I'm guessing bighornjd is still plowing with a manual transmission and manual angle plow. Every time he wants to windrow a different way, he jumps out pulls the pin, pushes the plow and reinserts the pin. 

Technology sucks.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

I like blinkie lights


----------



## countrybiggen (Aug 23, 2012)

I've been debating this idea for a while with me getting into this business for myself and all. But I'm just thinking o possible bad outcomes. Of this thing getting ruined then me wasting my money. Well nvm I just had an awesome thought/ idea for the camera.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd (Oct 15, 2005)

dfd9;1489085 said:


> This is humorous.
> 
> Obviously the naysayers haven't ever used one while plowing. Or salting.
> 
> ...


Completely agree - if I can afford it, we are going to get them on more trucks. The way I have it set up, I can also see my salt shoot when the dump is up, that is great for seeing how much I am putting down.

I touched a bollard once, that made me get the camera.


----------



## countrybiggen (Aug 23, 2012)

A bollard .. ???


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

countrybiggen;1489108 said:


> A bollard .. ???


Steel post filled with concrete. Protects gas pumps, doors, drive throughs, etc.

Thanks Pristine, forgot about watching the salt chute. Helps on a V-box so you know for sure when you're empty.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

dfd9;1489113 said:


> Steel post filled with concrete. Protects gas pumps, doors, drive throughs, etc.
> 
> Thanks Pristine, forgot about watching the salt chute. Helps on a V-box so you know for sure when you're empty.


Poles for basketball hoops, small bikes, garbage cans and a statue of a dog are just a few things I've seen on the screen but not in the mirrors.

Lets me SEE the salt distribution behind me and tell when to stop before loading a flower bed or bouncing it off a wall, dumpster, car, etc. great visibility even without the lights.

With the lack of visibility from the drivers seat of my Ram I'm considering one to be able to watch the passenger side of the blade. If the manufacturers keep make trucks with such poor visibility pretty soon I'll want one on all four corners.


----------



## Maleko (Sep 20, 2004)

I have one and dont know whay i didnt get it sooner.

Mine is heated. no snow or slush stick to it at all. The heater turns on by itself once the temp gets below 45 degrees

Here is a link to it.http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=133825

4th post down


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

bighornjd;1488859 said:


> I guess Im old school. Give me a decent set of mirrors and tell me that tractor trailer wont fit in there and I'll prove ya wrong...


If you can put a 53' van behind a stretched triaxle with a 60" sleeper into a space the rest of the world can only squeeze a 28' box behind a six wheel tractor, you are far from old school. You are approaching quantam physics.


----------



## In&Out (Aug 6, 2012)

They do not work. I have three trucks that we do snow removal with that have cameras. The only way to really plow is to look over your shoulder. The cameras just get covered with snow and salt. Just have to be very cautious in this business since there are always people around since we plow apartment buildings in Elmhurst.


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

In&Out;1489408 said:


> They do not work. I have three trucks that we do snow removal with that have cameras. The only way to really plow is to look over your shoulder. The cameras just get covered with snow and salt. Just have to be very cautious in this business since there are always people around since we plow apartment buildings in Elmhurst.


Did you ever ponder jumping out once in awhile and cleaning them off?

Because they DO work.

And for my next trucks I will be buying the heated ones.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

In&Out;1489408 said:


> They do not work. I have three trucks that we do snow removal with that have cameras. The only way to really plow is to look over your shoulder. The cameras just get covered with snow and salt. Just have to be very cautious in this business since there are always people around since we plow apartment buildings in Elmhurst.


The ONLY way to plow is by looking over shoulder? Are you serious?


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

If I looked over my shoulder I would be in a world of hurt.....hard to see past a big ole vbox. I can back up quite well with a side mirror. 

I could see value in a camera to see salt coming out while salting


----------



## Plow More (May 26, 2009)

Longae29;1489427 said:


> If I looked over my shoulder I would be in a world of hurt.....hard to see past a big ole vbox. I can back up quite well with a side mirror.
> 
> I could see value in a camera to see salt coming out while salting


Gives me an idea....would be nice to have one of those mounted on my a$$ cuz i want to know what exactly caused my pain back there since this mornings B.M.


----------



## IDST (Nov 16, 2011)

I will never plow without one again. It works awesome for light poles in the middle of lots. garage doors when doing resi's. I can't think of one "bad" reason for having it. I have a 10 f350 and it came with the nav system. I just have the shovel guy wipe it off whenever i need it


----------



## forbidden (Dec 22, 2010)

Don't forget the insurance scammer that sneaks in behind you so close that you dont see him. They don't have to be driving, they can walk right in and then claim you hit them backing up. Camera 1 - you looking in mirrors or over the shoulder and not seeing them 0.


----------



## countrybiggen (Aug 23, 2012)

Well I wanna buy 2 cameras one for the rear and one for the right aide of the plow. Can anyone recommend a few cameras for this? I don't want to spend a stupid amount of money incase I don't like it.


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

I have this one http://www.costco.com/Browse/Produc...p cameras&No=0&Nty=1&Ntx=mode matchallpartial


----------



## perrysee (Jul 30, 2009)

i have one on my truck .but was bought for easier hook up to trailers .but for snow it always gets covered with snow . so if only reason was for snowplowing wouldnt be a good investment.


----------



## jimc (Nov 26, 2010)

Leigh thanks for the link on the camera. I wonder if you can geet an insurance discount having one?


----------



## potskie (Feb 9, 2011)

Use them in all our larger trucks (Durastars and Workstars). Ebay cheapos, Work great. They are mounted at the rear of our salters at the very top. Put the screens where the rearview on a smaller truck would be.

Initially had issues with the spray off the tires causing salt to build up on the camera when travelling down wet roads.

Snagged a few windshield sprayers/pumps/bottles out of various vehicles at the wreckers. added a push button in the truck to spray off the cameras when they get dirty.

Will never run without them now.


----------



## DodgeBlizzard (Nov 7, 2003)

I just had mine installed a few weeks ago. It saved me from a possible accident already. It was a xmas gift and I didn't realize it had sound. I went to back out and with the windows up, I heard a car coming. It has been great hooking up to trailers, as sometimes that's twice a day. It is also heated, so it will help melt snow off the camera. I'm sure it will get smeary, but it's just an added feature. I figured with the rear pull plow, it certainly can't hurt. Let it snow.


----------



## forbidden (Dec 22, 2010)

Here is a link to a camera I am considering this season for our other equipment.
http://www.rearviewsafety.com/emergency-vehicle/rvs-770812n-heated-camera.html


----------



## DodgeBlizzard (Nov 7, 2003)

That's the one I have. Some guys on here have them and they gave good reviews. I've only had mine installed a few weeks. So far , so good. Nice big screen.


----------



## Brad3403 (Sep 8, 2008)

*Sonar*

How about adding Sonar!!!
http://www.rearviewsafety.com/products/vdi-sonar-reversing-system.html


----------



## potskie (Feb 9, 2011)

forbidden;1496444 said:


> Here is a link to a camera I am considering this season for our other equipment.
> http://www.rearviewsafety.com/emergency-vehicle/rvs-770812n-heated-camera.html


That's what we use. Have 7 of them now. Only issues we have is with the cables. Seal them up good and be prepared to replace them every couple of seasons.


----------



## absolutely (Dec 9, 2010)

We have had one mounted up high on our salter for 2 years now. It has never had snow or ice build up. It doesn't even get dirty from spray. Like others have said, I mainly use it to get close to objects but not to close. Just ordered another one for our new salter. Best $250 I have spent in a while.


----------

